# APR Presents: A6 C6 3.0 TFSI Supercharger Pulley Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page: 
http://www.goapr.com/products/pulley_30tfsi.html 

APR is pleased to present the world's first Supercharger Pulley and corresponding ECU Upgrade for 
the A6 3.0 TFSI. Without recalibrating the ECU found in Audi’s latest line of supercharged direct 
injected vehicles, pulley upgrades offer no advantage, as the supercharger will simply bypass 
boost pressure. With APR’s ability to expertly recalibrate the 3.0 TFSI Engine Control Unit, 
we are able to develop new hardware and calibrate the ECU to work properly as if intended 
by the factory. 

Many enthusiasts coming from Audi’s history of turbocharged vehicles expected massive increases 
in torque, at lower RPMs, simply by adding an ECU Upgrade. Unlike turbochargers, roots style 
superchargers are positive displacement meaning they provide a fixed amount of air flow based 
on engine speed. On the 3.0TFSI Audi chose to use a bypass valve that bleeds off boost pressure 
when requested. Keeping the valve almost completely shut at lower RPMS allows them to make 
respectable torque, and, opening the valve at higher RPMs allows them to keep horsepower within 
their marketing goal. Consequently, the APR Stage I ECU upgrade provides a relatively low 
increase in torque but an exceptional increase in power. For those demanding more torque, 
The APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade is the answer. Spinning the supercharger faster increases 
air flow and effectively doubles the low-end gains of Stage I. The gain in torque is felt 
immediately, but the results are present from beginning to end adding up to 90ft-lbs and 113 
horsepower at all four wheels! 










APR has chosen not to cut any corners and as such each APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade Kit 
includes a new supercharger belt. Furthermore, all existing APR Stage I ECU Upgrade customers 
are entitled to a free APR Stage II+ ECU Upgrade required for proper functionality. Finally, 
every APR Pulley is E-Coated black for an OEM appearance. 

*Photos* 
_Click to Enlarge_ 
     

*Increased Supercharger Speed* 










The 3.0 TFSI uses an Eaton Twin Vortices Series (TVS) Roots-type Supercharger unit, which features 
a four-lobe rotor design to safely run at high operating speeds. APR's no stranger to the Eaton 
TVS1320 Supercharger Unit having spent several years developing a Stage III Supercharger System for 
the High Revving Audi RS4 and S5 4.2L FSI V8. Through the years, APR's Engineering Teams placed even 
greater speed demands on the TVS1320 than offered to the public with a flawless track record. 

A balance of power and reliability is always a concern when going beyond what Audi delivers from the 
factory and APR's Engineering Teams use accelerated life testing both in house and through professional 
motorsport racing to ensure years of Performance Without Compromise. 

*Increased Boost Pressure* 










Unlike turbochargers, superchargers boost pressure is nearly fixed in relation to engine speed. The 
factory supercharger unit features an electronically controlled bypass valve which bleeds off boost 
pressure when mass airflow and load levels increase past the power requirements set from the factory. 
The APR ECU upgrade prevents boost from bleeding back into the intake system, resulting in higher boost 
levels. However, boost pressure is still limited by the size and the speed of the supercharger. 

The APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade increases the RPM of the supercharger resulting in an increase of 
boost pressure all the way to redline. This results in torque you can feel off idle all the way to redline. 

*Power Figures* 










_Click Below for More Dyno Graphs!_ 

91 Octane 
100 Octane 


*Installation Kit* 










The factory pulley is pressed on to the supercharger's input shaft. It's not possible to remove the factory 
pulley without damage, or damaging the supercharger itself unless special care and attention is taken. 

The APR Supercharger Pulley Installation Kit is designed to encapsulate the entire pulley and pull 
evenly across its entire surface. The unit is compact enough to not require complete removal of the 
front end of your vehicle, reducing labor time. Furthermore a provision was made to incorporate a 1/2 
inch drive breaker bar which allows the entire assembly to be easily counter-held and ultimately makes 
the process a one man job. 

A complete install manual covers the install process from start to finish, making installation easily 
completed at any APR dealer or in your own garage. 

*Software* 

APR Stage 2+ Software is REQUIRED to take advantage of this modification. 
Pulley upgrades do not work on stock or stage 1 software. 

APR Stage 2+ Software Upgrade is included as a Free upgrade for existing APR Stage 1 Customers. 
If you do not have APR Software already, you'll need to purchase it when sending in your ECU for this upgrade. 
Also, if you currently have stock software, you'll need to visit an APR dealer to have your ECU prepaired. 

*Stage 2+ Requirements* 


APR Software 

APR Pulley 

 

Nothing else is required! 

*Application Guide* 

B8 S4 - 3.0 TFSI - 6MT & DSG - Available Now 
B8 S5 - 3.0 TFSI - 6MT & DSG - Available Now 
C6 A6 - 3.0 TFSI - Tiptronic - Available Now 

*Prices* 

Special introductory pricing available from until October 22nd for all US customers. 

$494.10 - MS100024 - APR Supercharger Pulley Kit 
$199.00 - MS100025 - APR Supercharger Pulley Install Kit 

Find an APR Dealer Here: http://www.goapr.com/dealer/ or give us a call at +1 (334) 502-5181. 

*S4 Install Notes* 

Directions 

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice! We should have a few local, anxious customers pleased to hear this news!


----------

